# Dirts in HH



## Dr.Slow (26. Januar 2008)

So bin jetz auch in den Besitz eines Dirtbikes gekommen und bin nun auf der Suche nach ein paar kleinen Dirts hier in Hamburg.
Da die Bahn in Pinneberg ja leider wegen der Vereinsgründung geschlossen ist hab ich leider sonst noch nich großartig was übers Internet gefunden.

Das einzige wäre die BMX Bahn in Volksdorf aber ich glaub die is mir fast zu anspruchsvoll fürn Anfang bzw sind dann da ja  auch keine richtigen Dirtkicker sondern halt ein BMX Racetrack.

Also falls jemand ne Strecke in HH kennt sagt bitte bescheid will endlich bischen rumhüpfen bzw falls ihr Bock habt gemeinsam biken zu gehn meldet euch bin auch gern zu Schaufelarbeiten bereit 
Kann ja nich sein, dass Pinneberg der einzige Dirtspot in dieser riesigen Stadt ist.

Hauta rein!


----------



## Das_Playmobil (27. Januar 2008)

Die BMX Bahn in Volksdorf ist eigentlich überhaupt nicht zum dirten lernen geeignet. Der beste Spot neben Pinneberg ist in Ahrensburg. www.dirtpark-ahrensburg.de
Dort gibt es mehrere Lines, von kleinen Tables bis hin zu großen Doubles, über die man sich super herantasten kann. 

Prost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas5000 (29. Januar 2008)

Am Sonntag um 14 Uhr ist eine kleine Buddelaktion in Pinneberg geplant. Kannst dich da ja mal blicken lassen.


----------



## J2n_ (10. März 2018)

Es gibt noch ein Dirtpark in Sasel neben der Irena-sendler-schule


----------

